
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in a PDF rendering service? - danioso
We are generating PDF files from data in XML or JSON with a different approach from other available solutions. It is for hight quality output, simpler to use and very flexible. You will be able to use our tools to design your documents with ease and integrate your service with a simple API. It scales quickly from 1 to more than 100 million PDF files per month.<p>I will share more details soon. If you are interested, request access to the private beta at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;FlLUSKuMHfeaDrlr2
======
allendoerfer
If you want to sell something like that, I think you have to find a use-case
for non-technical users they cannot satisfy for free elsewhere. Or you go
after enterprise. "XML or JSON" inside the product description will probably
attract only people, who will just pipe some OSS together. HN is probably not
your target audience, either.

~~~
danioso
Thanks for your feedback and I agree with you. I just wanted to know what
could happen with the post, and it looks like it's not the right target
audience. Anyway, I will post next month a demo on Show HN to see what happens
:)

------
CyberFonic
We render all our own PDFs. It's no biggie. So how is your service more
useful? There needs to be some substantial benefit for our firm before I will
approve investing tech resources to check out your beta site.

~~~
danioso
Hello, thank you for asking!

Generating PDF files from XML or JSON is usually a very simple task, however,
there are some use cases hard to address.

We recently worked with a team with needs to generate 15 million of PDF files
with 10 thousand different designs and the main problem was they were spending
one or two weeks with one full resource to develop any new design (with
requirements to develop 5 to 10 additional designs per month). We were able to
reduce the time to one or two days per design, not weeks, the substantial
benefit was reducing time and costs.

If you have a similar or particular escenario contact us it will be nice to
know if we can help.

